# Recalibrate wirh new AVR?



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I just bought an onkyo nr709 and have all my components connected to the AVR and the TV connected to the AVR by HDMI. Since the video runs through my AVR, should I recalibrate my TV?

Would I use the AVR to calibrate the picture or use the TV settings again? I used the Spears and Munsil disc before.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you have the equipment to calibrate? If so, I'd double check it and make sure everything is as it should be. I don't think that the 709 changes anything other than possibly some up-conversion of the signal.


----------



## michael tlv (Jun 23, 2009)

Greetings

Double check, but 999 out of 1000, nothing changes unless you activate the processing in the AVR.

Calibrate as much as you can from the TV end. Then go use the AVR if there are still differences between sources. A calibration for the BD might result in the cable box looking too dark or too bright ... so you have to adjust in the AVR for the box. Stuff like that.

regards


----------

